# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Going to Maui

## Gretchen

We got hooked into a trip to Maui, HI, June 16--27.  

Two couples, booked for a 2--BR condo on Kaanapali Beach.  Please, beloved forum, send me advice and tips.

How "eheu!" (pinch that nose!)  awful to say, but Husband and I would much rather spend those pennies on the ialand we love. Himself is already whining.  

Oh well.  Our goal on this HI trip is to make it the Best Trip Ever for our companions.  

Advice, please?

Gretchen

----------


## JEK

> We got hooked into a trip to Maui, HI, June 16--27.  
> 
> Two couples, booked for a 2--BR condo on Kaanapali Beach.  Please, beloved forum, send me advice and tips.
> 
> How "eheu!" (pinch that nose!)  awful to say, but Husband and I would much rather spend those pennies on the ialand we love. Himself is already whining.  
> 
> Oh well.  Our goal on this HI trip is to make it the Best Trip Ever for our companions.  
> *
> Advice, please?*
> ...



What is the cancellation on the condo? It is never too late :-)

----------


## MIke R

you want advice????......I had to go to Maui for a wedding with my ex...we figured we would stay a week after the wedding and chill for a while...long story short we ended up leaving Maui  early and going skiing at Tahoe....thats how much we disliked it....and there was very little we agreed on in the course of our marriage....LOL...but that was one of them

----------


## nnoska

i smoked some once or twice

----------


## infi

Suck up the cancellation charges and go somewhere else that is way more interesting :)

----------


## Skateboard Phil

Maui wowie is the only good thing about it.

----------


## andynap

> We got hooked into a trip to Maui, HI, June 16--27.  
> 
> Two couples, booked for a 2--BR condo on Kaanapali Beach.  Please, beloved forum, send me advice and tips.
> 
> How "eheu!" (pinch that nose!)  awful to say, but Husband and I would much rather spend those pennies on the ialand we love. Himself is already whining.  
> 
> Oh well.  Our goal on this HI trip is to make it the Best Trip Ever for our companions.  
> 
> Advice, please?
> ...



My sister used to stay where you are staying 2 weeks every year for 10 years and loved it. The other coast is very mountainous and remote and worth a drive/hike. It is America you know not some 3rd world country. If you like fish you will love the food.

----------


## nnoska

smells like labrador man!!!

----------


## Gretchen

Cancellation is not an option.  

Thank you all for your thoughtful and informative responses.

----------


## JEK

> Cancellation is not an option.  
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughtful and informative responses.



Gretchen,

Sorry if we were a little flippant, but this is the main St. Barth discussion forum and the inhabitants are very prejudiced and relatively ill informed on Maui.  Hope your trip goes well.

----------


## Eddie

> Our goal on this HI trip is to make it the Best Trip Ever for our companions.



Gretchen- I think that's a noble goal. It sounds as if the destination was their choice. If your friends do have their "Best Trip Ever", their happiness will rub off on you. I think you'll have a better time than you anticipate. And no doubt, you'll get a lot of karma points for this trip. :-}

----------


## JoshA

Gretchen,

A trip to Maui is a good thing! Hana is a fantastic drive, Haleakala is amazing, and a trip to Molokai will wipe out all thoughts of what you think you are missing on St. Barts. Enjoy!!!!

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:" Sorry if we were a little flippant, "

Speak for yourself. Until she died, Maui was a destination place for my sister whose opinion I trusted without question. There are nice places other than St. Barts. Maui- what's the problem?

----------


## JEK

[quote]
QUOTE:" Sorry if we were a little flippant, "

Speak for yourself.  [quote]


I was and also a few others that piled on about "cancel the reservation". You sir, were your usual convivial, helpful self :-)

----------


## TPunch42

Since I live on the west coast... Maui is great and an easy hop from the mainland.  We love South Maui over Kaanapali area.  The snorkeling is great down there and restos are better.  Napili beach is lovely though in Kaanapali area.  Can not be compared to St. Barts as there is no comparison but it is a great beachy and fun and adventuresome vacation.   You will have fun if you do not compare it to St. barts the whole time.  It is very surfer and plan to sloooooww  WAAAAY down.  Hawaii is laid back.

----------


## TPunch42

Since I live on the west coast... Maui is great and an easy hop from the mainland.  We love South Maui over Kaanapali area.  The snorkeling is great down there and restos are better.  Napili beach is lovely though in Kaanapali area.  Can not be compared to St. Barts as there is no comparison but it is a great beachy and fun and adventuresome vacation.   You will have fun if you do not compare it to St. barts the whole time.  It is very surfer and plan to sloooooww  WAAAAY down.  Hawaii is laid back.

----------


## mpmellum

We've been to Maui over 10 times and love it.  It's different than the Caribbean Islands in many ways. It is half lush tropical and half dry. All it's beaches have waves. You can surf and body board in many places. The snorkeling is OK and not great. Lot's of fish and not much coral. Golf is fabulous with lot's of courses. Lot's of tennis also.  There are lots of restaurants that have all kinds of cuisine. Tthe sunsets are great. They have whale watching trips at certain times of year. They have a reggae music radio station. They take the dollar. The drive to Hana has lots of waterfalls and beautiful scenery. They have luaus with dancing girls. They have a nude beach (Little Makena). I like both islands a lot for differnt reasons.

----------


## Gretchen

Now those more recent posts are more like what I requested.  Thank you sincerely.

I know to expect "flippant."

Here is a true story to illustrate what I suspect may be good karma for this trip we Really Don't Want to Take:

Husband plays USCA croquet, and we have a full-size court (rare in NE, for obvious reasons).  He got a phone call from a fellow USCA member who will be in our area this week: "Can I come play on your court?"  Husband invites fellow USCA member for a round or two and asks, "What's your home club?"  Answer: Maui.  

He's coming to play tonight!

----------


## JEK

I think this six-wicket sport is a lot different than what most of played as kids!

----------


## Eddie

> ..... good karma for this trip we Really Don't Want to Take...



See what I mean?
I've also learned that the destination is less important than the people you share it with. If they are good friends, you'll have a fantastic time, and memories you'll share forever.
Today, some good friends left here. I said farewell to Gary &amp; Toni, Roy &amp; Dee, and Jim &amp; Dianne. We all love this place, but it's the times we shared that matter most. 6 months from now, we won't remember the weather on a specific day, but we will remember where we were, together, and what we talked about. Of course, they all want to come to the wedding everyone seems to be planning.... LOL (and I repeat LOL).

----------


## onebigdawg53

> Of course, they all want to come to the wedding everyone seems to be planning.... LOL (and I repeat LOL).



So, Eddie, when are you going to pop "the question?" lol

----------


## NYCFred

Pop the question? GBS said it best...just don't tell my wife I posted this...
at one point, i had it memorized....

From "Man and Superman"


&lt;&lt;&lt;But why me

----------


## Skeeter

I like Maui.  I go there just about every other vacation.  My wife and I love the Four Seasons there.  We took our 10 month old twins there in January, and all four of us had a great time.
A few things: For great food, try Capische.  It also has very nice sunset views. Other food sugestions: Joe's at the Wailea Tennis Club, and Ferraro's at Four Seasons. Spago at FS is OK.  For sushi, Sansei (a few locations in the island) is pretty good. For a tiny ugly place with great sushi, try Sushi Paradise in Kehei. It has the freshest fish around.
In terms of "things to do" -- definitely drive the Road to Hana. Plan on a full day. Also, try and drive south to La Perousse Bay. It is the sight of the last volcanic eruption on the island. It is very moving seeing the black volcanic rock there, and at a certain point up the mountain, it turns green again.
Near there, try Big Beach/Little Beach.  That is the closest thing to St. Bart that you will find. Great beaches, no businesses or hotels on the beach.  Try the Jawz taco stand there. It is food out of a truck, but speaking as someone who takes food very seriously, I can say that the fish tacos are exceptional.
Are you staying in West Maui or South Maui?

----------


## Skeeter

I re-read your post. You are in West Maui. That's not my favorite area, but still, it is a nice island. The restaurants I mentioned are in South Maui (as is La Perousse).  "Little Beach" is the same as the Makena Beach mentioned.  Driving south, watch for the signs for Big Beach. To get to Little Beach, you need to climb up and over a rock outcropping at tne end (north?) of Big Beach.
Capische really is worth the drive from West Maui.  It has exceptional food and service (not necessarily polished, but still outstanding).

----------


## fins85258

First off Maui is a fun place but the Hawaiian Islands are just different than SBH. The beaches are nice but different, you have golf courses, high rise hotels and condos all over the place and a lot of open space. If your a kick back and do little or nothing and just relax kind of person all willbe well. I you want to get out and DO ..... there is a lot to DO. 

The island has some very distinct and different climate zones. It's shaped like a figure 8 layin on it's side. At the top of the 8 at the north west end it is a rainier area as is the Io Valley at the neck and the again down in Hana at the southeast end facing east. The southwest side goes from moist and showery  up in Napali and progrsivly to deserty down in Kehei-Wailea-Makena.

Be aware that there are a lot of Vistor Activity Centers tucked all over the place in the shopping areas. Keep an eye out for them or just ask where its at while shopping. These are handy for researching and booking activities like Helicopter rides up the Io valley and over to Molokii, para sailing, watch the sun rise from and then bike ride down the volcano and snoreling trips from Berts Warf out to Molokini. And if your really feeling adventurous try a ride on the Zip line. Take the road to Hana and get a taste of Maui's version of the death road in Point Milou or drive all the way past MakenaBeach state park on South Makena rd to roads end at Laprous Bay and then hike across the lava flow to great snoreling or take a hike in the Io Valley. If you want to try your surfing skills head for Jaws north of of the airport and the Waiehu golf course and try the 30 footers if the conditions are right for killing yourself. the small safe stuff can be found at the harbour entrance in Lahina.  

Try Kimos in Lahina at the north end of the main drag for sunset drinks by the water and diner. There used to be a great Italian place across the street, abit to the right and down the alley about 50 feet, upstairs  called Alex's Hole in the Wall.

So have fun, it's all a matter of attitude and it's up to you.

Also, I highly recommend you get on Google Earth using the satelite mode and get familiar with the island.

~~^~/\~

----------

